# Renaming Books in series



## gyoung (Apr 30, 2009)

I like using Calibre for modifying the titles, author information on free books that I upload with my USB cable.  Is there a way to edit books that I get from Amazon?  I would like to preface a book that is part of a series by "Jack Ryan 01 - ", Dune 01 -, etc.  Calibre lets me edit the series on my computer, but I don't see it sorting that way on my device without the preface to the name.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6472.0.html has some information on editing book information.

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Mobi2Mobi can manipulate the metadata on mobi ebooks including Amazon DRM azw ebooks. v018 is now available but I'm using v016. You can download them from here. And you need to have Mobiperl and install Net Framework if you don't have one installed already.

Mobi2Mobi 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21763

Mobiperl Download version 0.0.40.zip
https://dev.mobileread.com/dist/tompe/mobiperl/

Net Framework 3.5:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=333325FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------

